# Tarpon Setup



## Cumberlandjg (Apr 27, 2018)

Whats the go to rod/reel for tarpon folks use and what bait works best? I know in the summer months in the Cumberland Sound I see them rolling anywhere from 40-10 ft of water but all my reels are 2500-3000 size for trout/reds/flounder. Thinking about getting more into Tarpon but really have no clue. 

Was thinking a 6000 size reel with 60lb braid and 80 lb mono leader with a 6/0 circle hook and a blue crab under a tarpon float would be a good start from all the shows I've seen. Don't wanna go too light with it being super hot and being inexperienced and wear the fish out and kill it so Im thinking a little overkill on reel and line wouldn't hurt. 

Would also like to use the same set up for big red drum and black drum bottom fishing in the spring and fall.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2018)

Subscribing.
We've been feeding them the past year or two at the fish cleaning station where I fish. There are some real slobs in there bullying the regular guys. I would love to hook up with one just to get a picture of one in the air! I'd be afraid to hook one in close proximity to the fish cleaning station and the boats and docks close by, but they are rolling in the river out front regularly. Thinking about chumming them up. Don't want to hurt one, but want to see one on the end of my line!


----------



## Scallen2112 (Apr 27, 2018)

This episode of Fox Outdoors was shot here in St Simons last August. I don't remember if they discuss the particulars of the tackle, but you can see what they are using. Live pogies for bait.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Apr 27, 2018)

I saw a show on discovery channel and they were catching them in the ICW right off of Cabins Bluff dock pretty much. They are all over in the summertime.


----------



## Rob G (Apr 27, 2018)

*Tarpon*

If you are worried about going too light then your setup will be just that. Here are the ranges for tarpon fishing in Georgia. Spinning Reel - 6000 to 10000. Line (Braid) - 40 to 80 lbs. Leader 60 to 120 lbs. Hook - 6/0 to 8/0. Those are the ranges I have heard Tarpon anglers use. My setup is an 8000 with 65 lb braid with 80 lb leader. Bait - Live Pogies. Usually I catch big Sharks when targeting tarpon, had a couple of tarpon hooked last year but could not land.


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 29, 2018)

The larger spinning reels will work if you can get 400+ yards of 50 lb+ braid on them; 6-8 ft. of 80 lb+ leaders are a must along with 9/0 circle hooks in a live (surface fishing) or dead (bottom fishing) large pogie.  You may have to chase the fish to land it, they will make some long runs.  Any conventional reel you can get 450+ yards of 80 lb braid on mounted on a 6 ft.+ heavier action rod will land the fish quicker with less stress on the fish.
The St. Simon's and Jekyll areas are the prime locations for Tarpon, but they can be found all along the Georgia coast following the schools of large pogie near cuts around the shoal areas and similar areas in the inlets.  Larger sharks frequent the same areas chasing the same baits be prepared to handle them also.  The same tackle and setups will work for the bull reds, large black drum and bigger sharks; trade the 80 lb. mono leader for a longer steel leader or the sharks will cut you off, if you're targeting them.  
I managed to land two mid sized Tarpon (~40 lbs) last year from the beach on a 12' surf rod with 8000 reel and 65 lb. braid while red/shark fishing using cut bait.  Exciting, but tiring, for me and the fish.  I have also caught smaller ones (8-12 lbs.) while seining for shrimp in the same area.


----------



## jtaylor (Apr 30, 2018)

We tried them a couple times last year and saw some roll but all we caught were blacktips. Still fun. I did lots of reading and ended up with saragosa 8000's. I think 10000 would be better (same reel just bigger spool) but I got a good deal on these and until i get spooled i'm gonna roll with them. It seems people are all over the place on what you need. I saw everything from 80lb braid to 20lb mono. I settled on 40 j braid. I don't see the need to go heavier than that but i'm new to this. I figure I'm not going to be fishing much more that 10-15lb of drag? I started setting drag with a scale and its eye opening. Tie something that weighs 15lb to the end of you line a try to pick it up.


----------

